
Ask HN: Subtle web accessibility shakedown or cunning SEO? - philiphodgen
I received a friendly email from an &quot;Accessibility Intern&quot; at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.accessibleunited.org, complaining that one of my blog posts linked to Wikipedia, which (the intern claimed) is not accessible to disabled people.<p>The email suggested that I instead link to a different website that has a page on the same topic.<p>The site -- accessibilityunited.org -- was registered on GoDaddy in mid-June, 2017.  It&#x27;s new.  As you might guess, WHOIS information is opaque.<p>My paranoid mind :-) sees two possible reasons for the email I received:<p>* A subtle way to generate backlinks for the site that the Accessibility Intern recommended.  Maybe an SEO firm is hiding behind the facade of a do-good organization that they created for this purpose.  (This happens in politics all the time).<p>* A subtle way to set me up for an ADA lawsuit, claiming my website is not accessible to the disabled.  Unfortunately I have seen bottom-feeding law firms (I do not judge, and I am not bitter that they are besmirching the reputation of a profession of which I am a member) make a killing this way.<p>Web searches revealed nothing about accessibilityunited.org except that it appears to live on shared hosting at Hurricane Electric.<p>So.  Has anyone else seen these emails?  Does anyone else have insight into what might be happening here?
======
ohashi
I had someone get a very similar email trying to get someone to change a link
from me to a competitor. It sounds almost identical with a different domain.
They linked to some accessibility checker. The problem, the site they tried to
convince didn't pass this checker either. But the person who emailed wasn't
concerned about that, they just wanted a link to me changed to my competitor
(who was obviously their client).

If it's the same pattern, it's just a malicious negative SEO campaign. I'm
planning on writing about it soon.

------
brudgers
Maybe someone is just pointing out that your website is inaccessible.

For what it is worth, the Americans with Disabilities Act does not attract
"bottom feeding law firms." It provides no monetary damages. It provides no
attorney's fees. It only provides injunctive relief (and mediation). In other
words all of the costs under ADA are borne by the plaintiff except for what
the defendant chooses to spend on their defense. Thus lawsuits under the
Americans with Disabilities Act are rare.

The lawsuits about which one reads outrageous reports are inevitably filed
under state law and typically California's statute which does provide for
attorney fees and damages. A few other states have similar laws, but in most
of the country ADA compliance is spotty...and on the web it is pretty much the
exception.

If it really matters, hire an attorney familiar with the case. If it sorta'
matters read the law yourself. If it doesn't matter, it doesn't matter.

~~~
philiphodgen
Thanks for the reply. I am California-based so the outrageous reports I hear
are caused by California law. Hence, I am at risk from Lawyers of Ill Repute.

Actions Will Be Taken.

While it would be nice to assume this is a Good Samaritan pointing out a
problem with a page I link to, my suspicion is otherwise. A Good Samaritan
would not hide behind a cloak of invisibility.

Anyway. This post is now accessible to search engines and hopefully will help
the next person who gets a cryptic email from a bland facade.

~~~
Mz
_While it would be nice to assume this is a Good Samaritan pointing out a
problem with a page I link to, my suspicion is otherwise. A Good Samaritan
would not hide behind a cloak of invisibility._

Former naïve Good Samaritan here who has learned to be a lot more circumspect.
I have Baggage on this topic. I have deleted a multiple paragraph rant about
all my Baggage. (You are welcome.)

Good Samaritans who have been burned enough learn to pack a cloak of
invisibility for survival purposes.

That doesn't prove they aren't nefarious actors, but their cloak of
invisibility is also not evidence of nefariousness. It might just be evidence
that they have been around the block a time or two and have gotten a clue
about a few things.

~~~
philiphodgen
Thank you for this insight.

------
LarryMade2
Sounds suspect to me, very vague, looks like it's looking for referrals to
sign people up for some service.

official stuff would be from ada.gov, or some more popular, well documented
site, not some one-off.

The wording could be some propaganda site, heh, with phrases like:

\- We identify highly accessible websites with vital information. \- We reach
out to webmasters to notify them of an opportunity. \- We offer free resources
to webmasters who want to go accessible. \- Most importantly, we do all our
work with love. We Care.

ADA and accessibility sites actually provide much of the free info without
having to contact anyone...

